
Juicero teardown (strong language) [video] - Ianvdl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Cp-BGQfpHQ
======
Neliquat
Not much new info in the aVe teardown, but it is one of the more entertainging
ways to get into the guts of it.

